# yet-another-creatine ? - how much dextrose



## cluemein (May 4, 2006)

Hi all - I am thinking of trying creatine again.  Last time  around I just dumped in what seemed like a good amount of dextrose, which I'm sure was often wayy too much.   

So the serving size for normal creatine monohydrite is 1 teaspoon, how much dextrose should I add?   Mix it 2:1 perhaps? (dextrose to creatine)

I did search the forums, but after paging through 15 pages of posts or so the answer didn't seem forthcoming.

thanks!
marc


----------



## Pirate! (May 4, 2006)

Are you putting into your whey shake? What type of creatine are you going to use?


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (May 4, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> Are you putting into your whey shake? What type of creatine are you going to use?





			
				cluemein said:
			
		

> So the serving size for *normal creatine monohydrite*


 He's using mono.


----------



## cluemein (May 4, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> Are you putting into your whey shake? What type of creatine are you going to use?



For the most part I've not used creatine, but thought I'd try it again.   I would always take it in a glass of whey protein and water.  Usually I'd take it post workout.   I'm using AST Micronized powder, not that I'm endorsing the brand tho it works well for me.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 5, 2006)

use more like 40 grams of dex and 5 grams of mono.


----------



## thebarbarianway (May 6, 2006)

Best time to optimize dextrose is pre and post workout...to make your carb + protein drink.

2 scoops (scooper from protein tub)  of dextrose = 70 grams of sugar
1 scoop of protein powder = 35 gram of protein
1 tbsp of creatine = 5 grams of creatine


----------

